# Covers: up or down



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vAqekT-GuA]YouTube - The Beatles - Come Together[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_Z8k5ChsX8&feature=related]YouTube - Come Together - Michael Jackson[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgyQugqoscY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1DtQldf66E]YouTube - Sly Fox - Let's Go All The Way (Official Video 1985)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKbdoRnmEbs]YouTube - ICP Insane Clown Posse - Lets Go All The Way![/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMZQafMg0Wg&feature=PlayList&p=95502C850092199C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=28]YouTube - Pink Floyd / Roger Waters: Time - the Pyramid music video[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN7mdpRUTsA&feature=related]YouTube - Dream Theater - Time - Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW1SRJrNZZw]YouTube - 'Nobody's Fault But Mine' BLIND WILLIE JOHNSON (1927) Gospel Blues Guitar Legend[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwBMVg9L7Q0]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Knebworth 1979 - Nobody's Fault But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZH82l_ie9M&feature=related]YouTube - The Velvet Underground - There She Goes Again[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmFbux9TYsY&feature=related]YouTube - R.E.M. - There She Goes Again[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

The first one has some great sax at the beginning 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-GNemQ0JTc]YouTube - WHAM! - Careless Whisper[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGzKGigw1fg]YouTube - Seether - Careless Whisper[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpxNJcNRwFA]YouTube - Willie Dixon - I can't quit you, baby[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy2tEP3I3DM]YouTube - Otis Rush: I`Cant Quit You Baby[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfwLUkzKx9k&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - I Can't Quit You Baby 1969-03-19[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 10, 2009)

Well damn. I can't post the two I want because the audio on one has been disabled by You Tube, on all versions.

For those who want to know, I was going to post two versions of the song "Kiss." Prince's version _(disabled)_ vs. Tom Jones's version.

Tom wins hands down... In my opinion.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_ncQgjIlFM]YouTube - BOB DYLAN all along the watchtower[/ame]









[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCwCBh0z3Hs]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower Live! Isle Of Wight[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ofD9t_sULM]YouTube - Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode (Live 1958)[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbK_wo1mMNs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcXrcdEsWto&feature=related[/ame]

and this great jam....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5KWM_43sSM[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaPnOASOWIU]YouTube - Dobie Gray. Drift away[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaIV-9AexVM&feature=related]YouTube - The Rolling Stones "Drift Away"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iE-fWs4GFk]YouTube - Uncle Kracker - Drift Away[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 11, 2009)

This thread is  defiantly getting better thanks for all your  contributions 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z59HteiHkZ0[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRZYeHGEwRo&feature=fvst]YouTube - Siouxsie And The Banshees - Dear Prudence: Video[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q27BfBkRHbs&feature=PlayList&p=5EBCB9D375E14C5E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11]YouTube - The White Stripes - "Fell in Love with a Girl"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DwcPqjCW3Y]YouTube - Joss Stone - Fell In Love With A Boy[/ame]
No real contest here.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgUs7yWnDJ8]YouTube - Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane (rare outro)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRFZFmEq9o]YouTube - Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxSaTeTHnjU]YouTube - Call Me Irresponsible[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlePsVrExPo]YouTube - Michael Buble - Call Me Irresponsible + Lyrics (Unofficial Video, Just Pictures)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArXUbarGegA]YouTube - Buddy Greco - It Had Better Be Tonight (Meglio Sta Sera)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZe9w15lOQ4]YouTube - Miranda Martino - Meglio Stasera[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdGA5wWoXO0]YouTube - Fran Jeffries - Meglio Stasera[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjxDqlvZgL0]YouTube - Michael Buble - "It Had Better Be Tonight"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8dnsPfVo-s]YouTube - Put Your Head On My Shoulder[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Deda0bYXHWs]YouTube - Put Your Head On My Shoulder[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez10wjD3Xc4]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - I Think We're Alone Now (LIVE)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCPmDLAM4PQ]YouTube - Tiffany- I Think We're Alone Now[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_veQRT7bus]YouTube - Blind Willie Johnson - John the Revelator[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG86smScoaA&feature=related]YouTube - Son House - John the Revelator.flv[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mudTIboIYGI]YouTube - The White Stripes - Cannon[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - Pink Floyd / Roger Waters: Time - the Pyramid music video
> 
> YouTube - Dream Theater - Time - Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd



I was going to post Dream Theater doing Deep Purples Highway Star and then Rainbows "Stargazer"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmFvF8TQTcM[/ame]


----------



## The T (Sep 11, 2009)

*PURPLE HAZE*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 11, 2009)

The Best Band You Never Heard in Your Life tackles a Classic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p3Ue3ncH3g]YouTube - Frank Zappa - Stairway To Heaven[/ame]

(Secret Hint: The Horn section, not Zappa,  plays the worlds most famous guitar solo note for note)


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVF66GVj8zU&feature=related]YouTube - Frank Zappa - I am the walrus[/ame]


----------



## The T (Sep 11, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YouTube - Frank Zappa - I am the walrus


 
That ROCKED!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrJdNzYjOGg]YouTube - albert king-born under a bad sign[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1pzXJuvdAY[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgANuwSNsok]YouTube - The Animals House of The Rising Sun (Original Sound) 1964[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS-TmkF_h88]YouTube - Frijid Pink - House of the rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtx-UZjoKtw]YouTube - I LOVE YOU / THE ZOMBIES[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibs-ynGPpN0]YouTube - People! - I Love You[/ame]


----------



## trams (Sep 12, 2009)

I cant find this but...... Kansas  = Carry On and The Oak Ridge Boys doing Carry On from an Album called When Pigs Fly.


----------



## The T (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPczhhroQN0"]ZEPPLIN ROCK N ROLL[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD16RcpAlno"]VAN HALEN ROCK N ROLL[/ame]


----------



## The T (Sep 12, 2009)

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWXcjYNZais"]Lovin' Spoonful[/ame]*

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8HsEbb-9sA"]JOE COCKER[/ame]*


----------



## The T (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9x0fbSD0ZH0&feature=PlayList&p=08E520FCFA505F6C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10"]JOE COCKER[/ame]


JOHN BELUSHI (As JOE)  <CLICK


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLZvFqUv36I&feature=related"]YouTube - Little Wing[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGho1QZO4Us"]YouTube - Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble[/ame]


----------



## The T (Sep 12, 2009)

Graybeard said:


> Jimi Hendrix.
> YouTube - Little Wing
> 
> YouTube - Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble


 
If I might Add?

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yZPSCQe1Zg"]STING[/ame]*


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIk0bOlYYfM]YouTube - Noel Harrison ; Windmills Of Your Mind[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk63Psr3wzY]YouTube - Sting - Windmills Of Your Mind[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATg8CdRD68E]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - WITHOUT YOU[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5f6XkGBBOg]YouTube - BG idol Mariah Carey's song "Without you" (Funny - Subs)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2009)

Mellencamp is definitely better ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdl5_3HX8bU]YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp I Need A Lover[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-vG-EpJVpk]YouTube - Pat Benatar - I Need A Lover (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 12, 2009)

Eve said:


> The first one has some great sax at the beginning
> 
> YouTube - WHAM! - Careless Whisper
> 
> ...



Seether version, definitely.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 12, 2009)

Valerie said:


> YouTube - BOB DYLAN all along the watchtower
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither.

Dave Matthews
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrtabKtsvqc&feature=PlayList&p=14643F06D49E86C6&index=29]YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - Woodstock 99 - All Along the Watchtower[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWmkk4FsCLw]YouTube - Gentrys - Cinnamon Girl - 45 rpm[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKhfg90nF94]YouTube - Radiohead - Cinnamon Girl (Neil Young Cover)[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JJ70SBKWeA[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - Gentrys - Cinnamon Girl - 45 rpm
> YouTube - Radiohead - Cinnamon Girl (Neil Young Cover)
> YouTube - Rock' in Rio NEIL YOUNG cinnamon girl



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cTU0Q4Uw4I]YouTube - Type O Negative-Cinnamon Girl[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guvo7gUdUnE]YouTube - After The Fire - Der Kommissar[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w4Xulsjo5I]YouTube - Falco - Der Kommissar[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95aP0OWx4jY]YouTube - hank williams - hey good lookin'[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWZ0BuHJ4Eg]YouTube - Hey Good Lookin' - Johnny Cash[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAnJhb6XG74]YouTube - The Mavericks - Hey Good Lookin'[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJcxtOLoXrM[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRPi6HBszHA[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Crazy[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5BnCEPr7cU]YouTube - Diana Krall, Elvis Costello & Willie Nelson - Crazy (Live)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 12, 2009)

Graybeard said:


> YouTube - Patsy Cline - Crazy
> YouTube - Diana Krall, Elvis Costello & Willie Nelson - Crazy (Live)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nh4bhDhz3E]YouTube - Kidneythieves- Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIZtCC62G_0&feature=related]YouTube - Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit live[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn7voloX6JI]YouTube - Patti Smith - Smells Like Teen Spirit[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plvBR02wDs]YouTube - Dolly Parton -- Jolene[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXDe_CQtLzA]YouTube - Olivia Newton-John doing Jolene[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcDBgXbGskc]YouTube - Mindy Smith - Jolene.[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - Harry Nilsson - WITHOUT YOU
> 
> YouTube - BG idol Mariah Carey's song "Without you" (Funny - Subs)


 

I think I like the Ken Lee version better


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2DBcbZc3ck]YouTube - Venus by Shocking Blue[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGeyN72NTow&feature=related]YouTube - Bananarama - Venus - Tv show Countdown[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcHfWkwXjng]YouTube - Blind Willie Johnson - Jesus Make Up My Dying Bed[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdH-3QLHvIM&feature=related]YouTube - Charley Patton - Jesue Is a Dying-Bed Maker[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_vVG00AM2U&feature=related]YouTube - "In My Time Of Dying" Complete London O2 Multi-cam[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 13, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Patsy Cline - Crazy
> ...


Wow Thats dark and kool New  fan!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbxxkwBQk_o]YouTube - THE SHIRELLES-WILL U STILL LOVE ME TOMORROW[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yLrSVD6380]YouTube - Dusty Springfield - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0Vhoz4TvB[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37YVRdlRsfc]YouTube - Lorrie Morgan - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ludxpkyrab0]YouTube - Amy Winehouse - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxwvikZrwAE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ICnk-gWx8A]YouTube - Love Hurts- Roy Orbison[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRPd7URW2LI]YouTube - Cher - Love Hurts (Live in Providence)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8EET_lnwdw]YouTube - Heart--Love Hurts (Live)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5M3Ditejuc]YouTube - Wynonna "Love Hurts"[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc]YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmLS_jkxPRs]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Crazy[/ame]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHnUKDVg34o]YouTube - LeAnn Rimes - Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuZTk1hdpMs]YouTube - Patsy Cline -- I Fall To Pieces[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SddmFOiLzs]YouTube - LeAnn Rimes - I Fall To Pieces[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkzZfMdL__o]YouTube - Elvis Presley T-R-O-U-B-L-E[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuBoUHU_UFk]YouTube - Travis Tritt - T-R-O-U-B-L-E (live)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKyEyxwqS2c]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - Mony Mony (1968)[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06wtwJFl0Xc]YouTube - Billy Idol - Mony Mony (Live Storytellers)[/ame]



I like the original better...but then I have loved Tommy James since I was about 3  ;0)


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2svFvI8i8Lo]YouTube - Elvis Presley - DonÂ´t be Cruel 1956[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsPtCnyxMsE]YouTube - Cheap Trick - Don't Be Cruel[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thls_tMuFkc]YouTube - Georgia on my Mind- Ray Charles[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqub8fRn3w8&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Plant - Georgia On My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y16Ac9O9Alc]YouTube - Merrillee Rush--Angel of the Morning[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTzGMEfbnAw]YouTube - Juice Newton - Angel Of The Morning[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUiaP2jHA-g]YouTube - Angel of The Morning - The Pretenders[/ame]
There's not enough bandwidth to post all the covers of this song.


----------



## Meister (Sep 13, 2009)

Mick and Marianne were an item at one time
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf9w2hJIqUk&feature=fvw]YouTube - Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (Hullabaloo London 1965)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=647FXmtHA_U&feature=related]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - As Tears Go By[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACOnUyfUXdQ]YouTube - Go Tell It On The Mountain-Mahalia Jackson[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFy1dqw3kwY]YouTube - Go Tell It On The Mountain - Blind Boys of Alabama[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifEUn1AxDYo]YouTube - james taylor-go tell it on the mountain[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVAI8RXOQlQ]YouTube - Go Tell It On The Mountains - Bob Marley[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo27s_TjPeQ]YouTube - Jewel & Toby Keith - Go Tell It On the Mountain (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Sep 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWv03Wgz0PQ]YouTube - The Leaves- Hey Joe[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLnKUiybiFo&feature=related]YouTube - Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Sep 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMqKv7BOg_s&feature=related]YouTube - Sons of the Pioneers -- Ghost Riders In the Sky[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmxB2BwVufA]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Ghost Riders In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 15, 2009)

Meister said:


> YouTube - The Leaves- Hey Joe
> YouTube - Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix (High Quality)



wow, never heard the leaves before, they sound pretty heavy for the time, good stuff..


throwing this one in


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqS9jWkDdtM]YouTube - Robert Plant & The Strange Sensation - Hey Joe[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Sep 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM]YouTube - Talking Heads "Burning Down the House"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEhm3LZkS3k&feature=related]YouTube - The Cardigans - Burning Down The House: Video[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Sep 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJEySrDerj0&feature=channel]YouTube - The Cranberries - Zombie[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhglVRATWMo&feature=related]YouTube - Zombie - Dilana[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Sep 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGPqgJDYI6M&feature=related]YouTube - Nirvana - Lithium: 1992/Live[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Icjk-VIYyk&feature=related]YouTube - Dilana Smith - Lithium[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Sep 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGQYI_TL8VQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Police - Roxanne[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVlu9BkszOk]YouTube - Roxanne-Sting[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj2t77Fy9V0&feature=related]YouTube - Dilana - Roxanne (Rock Star: Supernova)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TsbygrPvq8&feature=related]YouTube - Roxanne-Fall Out Boy[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSyOCx6ZXfM&feature=related]YouTube - George Michael - Roxanne[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Sep 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQgDnZQogDM&feature=related]YouTube - I Can't Make You Love Me By Bonnie Raitt[/ame]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3ggeKdqVL8&feature=related]YouTube - George Michael Unplugged - I Can't Make You Love Me - 100% Q[/ame]




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iip-CjYOVZM&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iip-CjYOVZM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Sep 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyWeWNAr-4Q&feature=related]YouTube - Dusty Springfield - The look of love[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it1NaXrIN9I&feature=related]YouTube - Diana Krall - Look Of Love[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSlnRwxed9c&feature=related]YouTube - Sergio Mendes and Brasil '66 - Look of Love[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH7PkTTmWtk&feature=related"][/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkWK9ZvXyDw&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkWK9ZvXyDw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSd4QJBEMvk]YouTube - simon and garfunkel hazy shade of winter[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG9PVucS9aw]YouTube - Bangles - Hazy Shade of Winter`[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TwEYuues6Y]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf - Spoonful (1960)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmZyNKBJ4pI]YouTube - Willie Dixon -- You need love[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9x2tlettyg]YouTube - Page & Plant - Spoonful & Whole Lotta Love (Bizarre Fest.)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnC1Xzm5uKM]YouTube - tom tom club - genius of love[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16IFzjpXyc4]YouTube - Genius of Love 2002[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alUSx_X_za8]YouTube - Chet Baker "Almost Blue" (complete video)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zju3lT02PiE]YouTube - Almost Blue: Elvis Costello, Spectacle 2009[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV8x7H3DD8Y]YouTube - Darlene Love - Christmas (Baby please come home)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6htAl67Svc]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Please Come Home For Christmas[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 22, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqsnfS_Depc"]YouTube - The Who - Love Reign Over Me[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj8IsmkqTo&feature=related"]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Love Reign Over Me[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk7I_KWkswQ[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8NVY0INJFk]YouTube - The Kingston Trio - The Wreck Of The John B.[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB09cky5Cek]YouTube - SLOOP JOHN B by JOHNNY CASH[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_KY_d9MQv8]YouTube - The Beach Boys - Sloop John B (Original Video)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttv5dyvtF4o]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AratTMGrHaQ]YouTube - Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Oct 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERW8z8Y6MHk]YouTube - George Jones - The Race Is On[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfFAsbbL2v8]YouTube - "The Race is On" Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Nov 11, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO3gPUn24FI[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LSarhZpnMs&feature=related]YouTube - God Bless America - Celine Dion[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 11, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll3uipTO-4A&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPlvhuc93QM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 12, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfuWXRZe9yA[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8zksSKb9Zg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J4hVHKkY5U[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 24, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCiG7xoEb2Y[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59ahx9ckqIw[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdWPeHFAMk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRFZFmEq9o[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWid1tL3PWU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 5, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUXfrkBHqhg[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X0FycYPMC8[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEdXSOBApIg[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXq5VvYAI1Q[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddzvmap9ojo&feature=PlayList&p=5AFC8B06B307A884&index=24[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Jan 14, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hTWKbfoikeg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hTWKbfoikeg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wcHNZVrxEts&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wcHNZVrxEts&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19IqwU3itFk&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUc629OcQPo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lvs2FzF64o&ob=av3n[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qNxWEyUvqo[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Nov 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJQcol7HevI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6KXgjLqSTg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 4, 2010)

LMAO, I read the OP and thought it must be a synchronous orgy or something 

I know dirty mind, shame on me.  Just can't help it sometimes.

Had Beat It also been in the OP....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Nov 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L8-FTvSVxs&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swMTl9WKNiI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L8-FTvSVxs&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swMTl9WKNiI



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-FLQvA5-Tk[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaKPqSNYknI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HK6tciDAJU[/ame]

Thumbs up!


----------

